# planted tank



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

just bought a lot more plants, and rearranged everything.

what do you think?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

just curious how many fish do you have ? 2 angels 2 cardinals and an oto ? but other than that looks good for a start


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

*<`){{3{{{{<*


<`){{3{{{{< :

2 cardinals 
2 koi angels 
2 otos 
2 albino cats 
1 stingray pleco


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Are you planning to add more plants? Can you explain how you want your final tank to look like? IT's much better than how I started off.


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

up close.. it looks pretty much full..

the empty space is between my plants is my focal point 

and the empty space is where my waterfall filter falls into.. so i cant plant anything tall.. because of the current..

the plants are pretty much an 1nch apart or so.. plus the stones takes space.. waiting for the penny worts? to matt the gravel.. i hope! :shock:

the think is, some of the leaves are turning yellow..  man! :twisted:

heres a another pic.. with my stingray pleco..


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Yellowing leaves means a lack of Potassium.
Potassium is much needed by plants during initial setup when they are acclimatising to the new environment. 
In Takashi Amano's tanks, ADA Brighty K (Potassium and anti-chlorine) is used from the start of any tank before any other ferts are added.


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

ok.. ive been dosing my tank with "plant gro - iron enriched" and im reading on the analysis part of the bottle and it says...  crap! no K! damnit! :twisted: whats a good brand that you can suggest? ada brighty k? i dont think we have that here :? .. what other additives do i need? HELP! gonna get them tomorrow.. asap!

thanks aquoi!


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Seachem Fluorish Potassium is one.
Or you can dose KNO3 if you need nitrates as well.


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

K on initial setup only? or supplement it too? how often?

thx again!


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't dose K by itself. I'm dosing KNO3 and the K is provided as well, which is usually enough. I think little overdoses of K is harmless as it does not contribute to algae growth as much as N and P.
Just follow the instructions on the bottle of whatever brand you get.
Maybe the other members can give some advice as well.

K is used from the start to the end.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is some great info to maybe help you out with dosing your tanks. Ask any questions you like here. 

http://atlas.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/index.htm

http://users.ev1.net/~spituch/Chemicals/chemicals.html


----------

